# Lotoja



## bigjohnson54 (May 31, 2005)

LOTOJA reached it's 1000 rider cap in just 2 days this year. I signed up the first day I could, really glad I didn't wait. I entered last year and it was the most exciting thing I have done in a long time and looking forward to another good time this year.


----------



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

*Newbie*

I luckily got in this year and this will be my first year - I'm very excited but also a little unsure about what to expect! I'll be riding by myself and just hope that I can always find a group to ride with on the road, as I'm just hoping to finish before dark (and that's not going to happen riding much of the course alone!)!!!

What can u tell me about the course? I'm fairly acquainted with the big climbs of Utah and do ok on those, but this course seems like a gradual climb the entire 206 miles!
Any info or tips would be much appreciated!!


----------



## bigjohnson54 (May 31, 2005)

They describe the course really good on their website, and they also give some good advice. Logan to preston is 35 miles but fairly flat. This was the first time that I entered anykind if a race at all. I didn't follow my own advice and I tried to keep up with the pack and I did, it took them about 18 miles to drop me, but that was the most exciting part of the race, I did the Logan to Preston in 1hour and 29 min, I have never ridden that fast on flat ground in my life 26-32mph, but I fried my legs. There is about 7000 feet in climbing Salt River is the hardest, but the downhill is fun I hit 54.8mph going down. I rolled into Afton About 4:30, you need to leave afton by 4:00 to be able to arrive in Jackson by 8:30pm, they don't want you out after dark. The race bible on the lotoja site tells you when you have to leave the feed zones. last year I didn't start training until July and that was too late. Last winter I was on the trainer a lot and went to spinning classes at the gym a lot. The trainer is a lot harder than the spinning classes. Start training asap. do lots of hills. If you get a chance try to ride the passes on the course. Preston to Montpelier is the hardest section, it is almost all uphill. I rode by myself last year and everyone was really friendly, I will be by myself this year too. It shouldn't be too hard to find someone to work with. Last year I weighed about 230 before the race this year I have got to be well below 200.
Get lots of hours on the bike on my days off I would ride for 9 to 10 hours. The first century I did I thought I was going to die during the last 10 miles, the second one was easier and the third one easier yet I am going to do a couple flat 200s this year too. It seems like it's always windy here so I would ride even in the wind, it's almost like climbing hills.
Go at your own pace during the race 206 miles is a lot to do in a day and good luck.


----------



## Photon (Mar 26, 2006)

*Take it easy*

It is a great event. This will be my 3rd time. 
The 1st time I barely finished (snowed), the second I was in the top ten of my starting group. 
Three keys to finishing without problems. 
First, find an appropriate group to work with as often as you can. This is easy-just go at a pace that is not too easy and not too hard and when a group goes by a little faster than you, jump on the back. Just watch how long they are taking turns at the front and do the same. Don't try to kill yourself to prove that you belong there. I have never seen a group that wasn't happy to have one more to share the work, as long as they do a little of the work.
Second, don't waste time at the rest stops. Especially the 1st, 2nd, and 4th! Just get rid of your excess gear, change bottles and fill your pockets in Preston and then be off. It should take less time than it did for me to type this. Wait to pee at the bottom of Strawberry. If you are quick, you can keep with your start group longer. At the top of Strawberry, just take some water if they are handing it up. You need one bottle to get to Montpe.. I wouldn't load up at the bottom of Salt river because you just have to haul it over the pass anyway and it is downhill all the way to Afton anyway. One bottle will get you there.
Third, lots and lots of mile this summer. Try to do 80 -100 miles every Saturday in July and August. Those long base miles will help you recover after the climbs. 
Just have fun. It is a great atmosphere in Logan the night before and the morning of. Everyone is nervous, Good luck!


----------

